
This App Splits Your Dinner Bill According to Your Race and Gender - edward
https://munchies.vice.com/en/articles/this-app-splits-your-dinner-bill-according-to-societal-racism-and-sexism
======
rtl49
I can't tell whether this is a satire or a parody.

